
Bcachefs: Next gen copy on write filesystem for Linux - dmmalam
https://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/Bcachefs/
======
brudgers
Previously,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12410798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12410798)

